# Schutzhund without a club....



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am wondering it this is possible.. to train the bite work phase with a paid helper and no club (other than national affiliation). 

I find I really really hate the whole club politics thing and am wondering if that is a possibility. Of course, the real issue is still finding a Helper worth his salt.. but that is a whole 'nother discussion.


----------



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

absolutely yes and absolutely no - you dont need a club at all, its an experience person to catch a dog and understand how to work your dog is what you need, i never was a member of a club, i just had three experienced national (one international) level competitors that worked my dogs that i trained with. i dont have the time or finances to commit to the sport so i dont currently train in it and i never had the time to work with a club - i cannot devote an entire weekend day, and any time during the week without sacrificing all the other sports i currently train and compete in. 

but again, can you train a dog to any level of competency doing 1-2 times a month training in the sport of bitework (you're speaking schutzhund, so ill focus on that) without a club - as someone whose never done it before? probably not - because you have to do this a LOT to get to the point of fluency and competency for a dog. schutzhund tracking is very different than AKC tracking. in schutzhund obedience attitude IS scored, not just precision. and the protection work - its not something a newbie can typically just do twice a month on an inexperienced do and expect that you can be ready in 3 months. 

i know people who have put 3's on a few dogs, and travel 8 hours to train twice a month with a club because they want to train with the best - so protection is done twice a month and they do the rest on their own - but they have done this before and they are knowledgeable and experienced - and with local friends can do some of the bitework on their own. 

so the complicated answer is yes and no.

(and congrats to my dogs brother, who just today got his Sch 1 with a HIT, completely HOT! - her other brother has his Sch3, also HOT!)


----------



## dantero (Feb 2, 2011)

Elana55 said:


> I am wondering it this is possible.. to train the bite work phase with a paid helper and no club (other than national affiliation).


Yes. I know a number of people who do this, they simply meet with the helper on a regular basis, train, pay and leave. Around here we call it "bites for bucks". But it's not uncommon, and they are titling their dogs. However, then the obedience and tracking all fall on you. So you either need to know how to do it, or have access to someone else who you can pay to teach you how, and spot you at times. That's the benefit of a club, having other people around to help you when needed. And sometimes just having a spotter to watch what the dog is doing and give you a different perspective can be helpful. 

But if you can afford it, have a qualified helper to work with, and can meet with them a couple of times a week, go for it.


----------

